# New Shooting Sticks



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My son just bought one of these:http://www.bipodshootingsticks.com/

after seeing them of course I thought I could make some, so I went on ebay and bought some aluminum shock corded tent poles, I got 3 poles for $19.99 good deal since the pair he bought were $40. I was able to make 2 sets like the ones in the video and one set that is longer, the tents poles came 2 long poles and one shorter, here is the link for them :http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380817930362

for the pouch I used an old neoprene scope cover and for the rubber to hold them together I used the green castration bands and a small piece of silicone tubing for the piece of rubber attaching the 2 tops together.

Once pic posting is fixed I will try and remember to post a pic, also be sure to click on the link for more videos on the shooting stick page


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

To post pics I have to use Google Chrome. Works flawlessly with Chrome.


----------

